# Mortise JIG



## stoitch (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi,

I'm very new to Routing and was wondering wether to make a Mortise Jig or buy one - They seem very expensive.

Mark


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mark

You can make your own for peanuts ( use scrap wood from around the shop)
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/2641-mortise-tenon-jig-plunge-router.html

=======



stoitch said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm very new to Routing and was wondering wether to make a Mortise Jig or buy one - They seem very expensive.
> 
> Mark


----------



## rjhorky (Apr 20, 2011)

I built this one for loose tenon construction. Works very well. 

Since I cannot yet post links, do a search in this forum for 'loose tenon mortise jig'. You can see the photos there. 

If you have questions, just drop me a line.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

You can always use your uploads to show links and pictures.

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/29409-loose-tenon-mortise-jig.html

just use copy and paste the text in to your address bar.your browser will add the url codes..by default,once it sees the html call..
routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/29409-loose-tenon-mortise-jig.html
========


----------

